# Hello from another Holiday



## Macrosill (Aug 21, 2007)

Hello everyone. My name is Brian and I live in NY. I have been visiting this forum for over a year now and have loved what I have seen. I just wanted to stop in and say hello and thanks to everyone here as I have used some of the ideas I have read about.

I run a Christmas display incorporating over 25,000 lights animated to music. That is my main hobby but i dabble in Halloween too. I did a small animated Halloween display last year. You can see some videos at the bottom of my Videos page of my site, www.ChristmasInShirley.com .

Thanks again and I hope you like what I did last year.

Brian


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Well hello. I take it that you know about planetchristmas. And if you know about that then maybe you know about the contest that they had last year. That was me that held it. I used to have a site called thechristmaskennel, but it is off right now. It is taking me long to get into the spirit. I am glad you are here. I used have animated Lighting stuff but I sold it this year. I miss it already.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

I'm always amazed at what the Christmas people can do with lights. Awesome job, man!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

You mention Christmas 1 more time and I'll have open a can of Halloween Whip Ass! lol


Oh, and welcome Brian!


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Christmas! 

I'll take chocolate whipped ass please.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Merry Christmas!


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

I've heard about _The Christmas People... _ 

Welcome!!!!!!!! LOL


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

hell o and welcome-----your not here to spread any of that chirtmas cheer stuff are you---------


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Sickie Ickie said:


> Christmas!
> 
> I'll take chocolate whipped ass please.





DeathTouch said:


> Merry Christmas!


Don't make open this!!


----------



## Darkside (Aug 6, 2007)

I love both. They are my 2 favorite holidays and I go overboard for both.
Welcome


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

What is this Christmas thing you people are talking about?

Welcome to the forum, by the way.


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

Christmas is carnage!

Welcome aboard.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Welcome Brian..
I to also do Xmas ...not like you but it's festive.
What made you decide to join here?
Have you made your own halloween props ?
post a few more time like 10 and then start posting your pics!!!


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Welcome Brian, I hope you join in often.


----------



## TwistedDementia (May 2, 2007)

Welcome and hope you enjoy!


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Welcome and Merry Christmas to Jeff.


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

slimy said:


> What is this Christmas thing you people are talking about?
> 
> Welcome to the forum, by the way.


Slimy, I think it's that non-birthday holiday where we haunters get new props and tools for Halloween, only it's all wrapped in red and green, or left by a jolly old guy in a red suit, or left in those sock thingies on the mantle.

Welcome to the forum "other" holiday lover!    :jol:


----------



## Macrosill (Aug 21, 2007)

Death Touch,
Hold on a minute. I was on your site earlier today when I was looking for some Halloween stuff. I see Kevin did your voice overs. He did mine too. I also remember the contest you are referring to, the winning prop monster was freakin awesome!



Lilly said:


> Welcome Brian..
> I to also do Xmas ...not like you but it's festive.
> What made you decide to join here?
> Have you made your own halloween props ?
> post a few more time like 10 and then start posting your pics!!!


Lilly,
I decided to join here after surfing for over a year because I would like to do more for Halloween this time around. This is one of 2 Halloween forums I frequently visit because it is loaded with great stuff. 
The only Halloween props I have made to date are a scarecrow made of rag clothes and hay that has a skeleton made from pvc pipe so he can be posed in different positions, 16 lighted smiling pumpkin heads and hand carved jack-o-lanterns for the past 5 years, all of which can be seen in my Halloween videos.
I hope to get past the ten post barrier rather quickly.

Thanks to all for the warm welcomes. Not to fear, I am not hear to spread the Christmas Cheer on your dark day. I, myself have a dark side so you can all take your hands off the caps of the cans of whoop ass!


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

That is cool. I am actually talking to Kevin now. He is making me a few for my website now.


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

Welcome to the Forum
As you dive in to the madness that is Halloween you will discover there is never enough room in the garage for your decorations.
And its not like you wanted to park your car in there anyway.


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Welcome aboard.
You aren't the only one on the forum who likes both holidays.


----------



## widowsbluff (May 24, 2006)

Welcome, I love your Christmas display.


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Hellow and welcome to the forum. Your Christmass display looks great.


----------



## Lagrousome (Apr 12, 2007)

Just think of all those Christmas props that can be hacked into new Halloween Creations!!!!!!!!!!!! I bet you have alot of animated deer????? You should see what some of the haunters here do with those things!!!!! St. Nick would be sick!!!


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

Get to posting some pics we cant wait. Good to meet ya. Have fun here.


----------



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

Welcome aboard! I love Christmas too but I would NEVER mention it on here... do you know what these people can do to you??? LOL kidding. 

Welcome!


----------



## Spooklights (Jul 4, 2006)

I like your Christmas display...now let's get you working on one for Halloween! Welcome to the forum!


----------

